# Tannin And Grape Tannin Different?



## roadwarriorsvt (Mar 24, 2011)

Last night I mixed up my first batch on SP. The lemon juice gave it a nice golden yellow color, however, after I added the grape tannin, it gave it kind of a brown hue. Now it looks more like swamp water! My question is, Is there a difference between tannin and grape tannin? I got the grape tannin from an EC Krause starter kit.


----------



## BobF (Mar 24, 2011)

roadwarriorsvt said:


> Last night I mixed up my first batch on SP. The lemon juice gave it a nice golden yellow color, however, after I added the grape tannin, it gave it kind of a brown hue. Now it looks more like swamp water! My question is, Is there a difference between tannin and grape tannin? I got the grape tannin from an EC Krause starter kit.


 
When I looked into this, I found that *most* of the powders (and a liquid tannin product I use) sold as "Grape Tannin" are actually tannins extracted from Chestnut trees.

Wade mentioned some higher end tannin products he uses, but I don't remember what they were.

I'm curious how much you used. I use this product quite a bit, but never in large enough qty to make 'swamp water'


----------



## George_A (Mar 24, 2011)

roadwarriorsvt said:


> ! My question is, Is there a difference between tannin and grape tannin? I got the grape tannin from an EC Krause starter kit.



Yes there is the difference.
"According to Dr Paul Smith, a chemist at the Australian Wine Research Institute (AWRI) who’s working on tannins, ‘Wine tannins constitute “evolved” grape tannins plus some grape tannins in the same chemical state as they were in the grape.’ Dr Leigh Francis, also of the AWRI, expands on this: ‘Wine tannins are considered more complex than grape tannins due to the various chemical reactions that occur during winemaking and storage’" 
http://www.wineanorak.com/tannins.htm


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Mar 24, 2011)

I used the amount in the posted recipe, 3/4 of a teaspoon. Wife has tiny measuring spoons so I wasn't just eyeballing it. The intent behind my question is: Did my use of "grape" tannins affect my SP more than if I had of just used "tannin". For homebrewing, does it make a differance?


----------



## Rock (Mar 24, 2011)

roadwarriorsvt said:


> I used the amount in the posted recipe, 3/4 of a teaspoon. Wife has tiny measuring spoons so I wasn't just eyeballing it. The intent behind my question is: Did my use of "grape" tannins affect my SP more than if I had of just used "tannin". For homebrewing, does it make a differance?



No it will not,this is what i have used and it always clears in the end not to worry.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Mar 25, 2011)

Right on! Thanks.


----------

